# Bought as godefroyae, looks like niveum - ID help!



## Lint (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello,

my friend bought this plant (for a very high price, I might add!) as Paph. godefroyae.

However, the flower does not look much like the species and resembles a niveum with a short-ish spike.

(click to enlarge)







What do you think? A regular niveum, or a hybrid? It's definitely not godefroyae, though, right?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Niveum to me...


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 28, 2011)

Yep. I would call that a niveum.


----------



## Braem (Aug 28, 2011)

Lint said:


> Hello,
> 
> my friend bought this plant (for a very high price, I might add!) as Paph. godefroyae.
> 
> ...


definitely not godefroyae ... looks like niveum to me too


----------



## Shiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems your friend got taken. I hope he can get his money back. I've seen better niveum anyway.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 28, 2011)

niveum...and not a very good one either.


----------



## Lint (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies! Paph. niveum it is, then. Let's hope the seller will refund my friend.


----------



## poozcard (Aug 29, 2011)

niveum both flower and leaves


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2011)

poozcard said:


> niveum both flower and leaves



I second!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck to your friend, let us know what happens.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2011)

Curious were your friend bought this plant. Care to reveal this?


----------



## Lint (Aug 30, 2011)

It's from Großräschener Orchideen. The list price for niveum is 27€ there, which seems ridiculous to me, given the size of this plant. On eBay, you can get niveum with their first flower spike for about 10€.

I think the list price for godefroyae was over 30€, but right now, it's not listed at all, so I can't check.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 16, 2011)

Lint said:


> It's from Großräschener Orchideen. The list price for niveum is 27€ there, which seems ridiculous to me, given the size of this plant. On eBay, you can get niveum with their first flower spike for about 10€.
> 
> I think the list price for godefroyae was over 30€, but right now, it's not listed at all, so I can't check.



Hi Lint,

I am not particularly familiar with the slipper market in Europe. According to my observation of the slipper market at my place, under normal circumstances without concerning the perfection in color or size, _Paph. godefroyae_ should be cheaper than _Paph. niveum_.

Moccha


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree -- niveum.


----------



## Dido (Sep 21, 2011)

Mocchaccino said:


> Hi Lint,
> 
> I am not particularly familiar with the slipper market in Europe. According to my observation of the slipper market at my place, under normal circumstances without concerning the perfection in color or size, _Paph. godefroyae_ should be cheaper than _Paph. niveum_.
> 
> Moccha



Sorry he is right about the prices, we live not in asia:evil:


----------



## Lint (Sep 21, 2011)

BTW, the nursery owner was very understanding. That whole shipment of godefroyae turned out to be niveum. My friend got a leucochilum as a replacement AND could keep the niveum, too!  
Thanks again for all your replies!


----------

